# Thùng rác nhựa HDPE giá rẻ lh 0911.041.000



## vuthithinh (3/12/20)

Bảo vệ môi trường sống xanh – sạch – đẹp là vấn đề đang được cả thế giới quan tâm. Có rất nhiều hội nghị tầm cỡ toàn cầu hoặc khu vực đã được tể chức để bàn bạc và tìm ra hướng giải quyết nạn ô nhiễm môi trường nghiêm trọng hiện nay. 
Ở Việt Nam, ô nhiễm môi trường sống cũng là một vấn đề nan giải vì nó gây ra hàng loạt hậu quả nghiêm trọng. Có thể lấy hai thành phố lớn là Hà Nội và thành phố Hồ Chí Minh làm dẫn chứng để chứng minh cho vấn đề này.
Rác thải nhựa đang hàng ngày, hàng giờ tác động tiêu cực đến hệ sinh thái, môi trường sống, sức khỏe con người và sự phát triển bền vững của mỗi quốc gia. Nếu chúng ta không có các giải pháp hữu hiệu, kịp thời thì những tác động tiêu cực của rác thải nhựa sẽ trở nên rất nghiêm trọng.
Công ty chúng tôi cung cấp giải pháp để hỗ trợ hạn chế và khắc phục tình trạng nguy hại trên, các sản phẩm thùng rác công cộng đa dạng về mẫu mã và kích thước phù hợp với nhiều nhu cầu khác nhau:
Liên hệ mua hàng: 0911.041.000 ms Thịnh




*1. Thùng rác 120lit, nắp kín-Thùng rác giá rẻ*

Kích thước: 550x490x930 mm
Chất liệu: Nhựa HDPE
Loại:  nắp kín
Bánh xe: 02 bánh
Màu sắc: Xanh lá, đỏ, cam, vàng
*2. Thùng rác 240lit, nắp kín-Thùng rác sỉ lẻ*
Kích thước: 740x600x1015 mm
*Chất liệu: Nhựa HDPE
Loại: nắp kín
Bánh xe: 02 bánh 
Màu sắc: Xanh lá, cam, vàng*

*3. Xe thu gom rác tiện lợi 660lit-Thùng rác nhựa*
- Kích thước: 1360x1060x1370 mm
- Chất liệu nhựa HDPE
- Loại 4 bánh đặc, nắp kín
- Màu sắc: xanh lá, cam, vàng

Giao hàng miễn phí trong phạm vi 15km tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh và tỉnh Vĩnh Long

*HỆ THỐNG PP THIẾT BỊ CN HÀNG ĐẦU TẠI VIỆT NAM:
1. CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
Tại HCM: 154/1, QL1A, Tân Thới Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
2.VĂN PHÒNG CTY TNHH ĐẦU TƯ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HÀ NỘI
Tại Hà Nội: KCN Ngọc Hồi, xã Ngọc Hồi , Thanh Trì, Hà Nội.
3. CN CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
Tại Miền Tây: Tổ 6, ấp Phú Thành, Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long.
Mail: vuthithinh25697@gmail.com*


----------

